# My first go at bandsaw boxes.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

This is something I am very new to. Since I got that bandsaw, I thought I'd do some practicing with making cuts and getting the feel of it. 
And Dave Paine....... Their rustic. Lol
Northern white cedar finished with BLO. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Neat! I really like the one on the right.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice*

I like the left one. The right one is kinda "spooky" but hey, it's Halloween.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> Neat! I really like the one on the right.


The right one was my second attempt. 
I like that one two.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice! Another for my list of try to do's.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Very nice! Another for my list of try to do's.


Yea these were the last thing I was thinking of ever doing. Now that I have an idea of the concept, I may make some as gifts for x-mas. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks awesome Dom. I love them both. And yet another thing that I haven't yet done. One of these days, I will be making one and I just hope that it is 1/2 as good as yours. Nice work.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I really like both .. maybe make 2 or 3 like the left one and stack .. :thumbsup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great looking boxes Dom! I like them both, but the free form one on the right really "speaks" to me. As woodnthings said, it must be the season.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Great looking boxes Dom! I like them both, but the free form one on the right really "speaks" to me. As woodnthings said, it must be the season.


It must be the ghostly figure in the drawer...boo!!!
Lol.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Looks awesome Dom. I love them both. And yet another thing that I haven't yet done. One of these days, I will be making one and I just hope that it is 1/2 as good as yours. Nice work.


I'm sure yours would be a whole lot better. Your experience with bandsaws and the fine scroll work you do, you would shine. 
Thanks kenbo.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Looks awesome Dom. I love them both. And yet another thing that I haven't yet done. One of these days, I will be making one and I just hope that it is 1/2 as good as yours. Nice work.


That's what you said when I made some last year Kenbo.....:yes:

Yours look great Dominic. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice. My first attempt went in to the scrap bin.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

GoIrish said:


> Nice. My first attempt went in to the scrap bin.


Well I didn't show the ones that went to the fire pit either. Lol


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

These are awesome. I've always loved bandsaw boxes, but I really like the rustic look of these.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

rayking49 said:


> Very nice! Another for my list of try to do's.


Ditto.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

dbales said:


> These are awesome. I've always loved bandsaw boxes, but I really like the rustic look of these.


My thanks tab isn't working on iPhone, so I'm thanking you. I'm all about trying something new. 
Not as nice and intricate as some I've seen on here.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks RR brown.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice looking work Dom.. They're on my bucket list but first I gotta come up with some parts for the BS:furious:.
Oh well.. all in due time.
..Jon..


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Those turned out really great :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice work dom:thumbsup:
my first went to the fire pit
hope to make another soon


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I really like those! I am in the process of making some BS boxes for Christmas presents. Making those can get addictive...but... there is a LOT of sanding!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the compliments. I don't think their that good. And Robert I didn't post the ones that went to the fire pit. Lol
Once you understand the concept their not to hard to do. The designs are endless. Witch makes them fun to do. 
And sorrowful jones, I'm thinking of doing some more for x-mas gifts to.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

They both look great, Dominick. My favorite is the horizontal one on the left.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve. Something's wrong with my thanks tab again. Lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Steve. Something's wrong with my thanks tab again. Lol


You must have worn it out.

I would say that "this is yet another thing to add to my to-do list", but that ship has sailed. My to-do list is already collapsing under its own weight. Someday though :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> You must have worn it out.
> 
> I would say that "this is yet another thing to add to my to-do list", but that ship has sailed. My to-do list is already collapsing under its own weight. Someday though :thumbsup:


I don't know what's going on? Now it's working again. Lol. 
I thought everyone who had a bandsaw made these little boxes?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've yet to try one. Been wanting to for a while. Yours look really good, so I might have to try one soon!


----------



## robot (Oct 28, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Heck yeah, Dom! Watch out now, these things are so fun to make you'll have them piling up back in the shop like I do, ha! I have three sitting around that have no homes (yet). Thankfully Xmas is right around the corner.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Heck yeah, Dom! Watch out now, these things are so fun to make you'll have them piling up back in the shop like I do, ha! I have three sitting around that have no homes (yet). Thankfully Xmas is right around the corner.


Thanks. Lol. 
I haven't made any more. The wife said these look like crap, she said I can make better, I was a bit offended, so I appreciate the kind words. 
I can always expect a good compliment on WWT.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Thanks. Lol.
> I haven't made any more. The wife said these look like crap, she said I can make better, I was a bit offended, so I appreciate the kind words.
> I can always expect a a good compliment on WWT.


Well, Dom, if she makes you get rid of them just let me know.... I'll send you an address where you can send them :laughing::laughing:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

It is rustic! I like it a lot.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> This is something I am very new to. Since I got that bandsaw, I thought I'd do some practicing with making cuts and getting the feel of it.
> And Dave Paine....... Their rustic. Lol
> Northern white cedar finished with BLO.
> Thanks for looking.
> ...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Come on Dave get with it. Lol
Kidding. Thanks for looking.
I just wanted to see if I could do one or two. Lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Thanks. Lol.
> I haven't made any more. The wife said these look like crap, she said I can make better, I was a bit offended, so I appreciate the kind words.
> I can always expect a good compliment on WWT.


Wow, that was an unexpectedly harsh criticism. Especially from one's own wife. I think I'm experiencing sympathy offense from that one. Fortunately, for what it's worth, she's wrong. The boxes are pretty darned cool and have an attractive allure. I really like them.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve. My wife said she's my own worst critic. She tells me like it is. Lol
And I can say being my first they are ok. But I'm loving all the compliments from you guys. Lol
Keep em coming.


----------



## robot (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

